

Kapor Leads $600,000 Round In SpeakerText - kevin_morrill
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/09/speakertext-600000/

======
zitterbewegung
Other than being able to click on parts of the transcription another way you
could use this service is to just read the transcription and not bother with
the video. I think this is a great service for this very reason. When I was
doing A/V at PyCon someone requested audio transcriptions of the talks and
this would be a great tool to perform that very task.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Well, we do have an API and we're trying to pimp it out more. If you're
interested, ping info@speakertext.com and we'll hook you up.

------
kevin_morrill
Would love to see this for lectures in iTunes and be able to skip around to
get to the juicy parts.

------
vsagarv
Congrats Matt et.al. Been following your steady progress. Good luck in the
days ahead.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
thanks man!

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys!

